# Wie tief muss ein Teich für Goldis sein?



## U.Steiger (14. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte gern wissen wie tief ein Teich mindestens sein sollte,wenn ich Goldfische rein setzen möchte.


----------



## scholzi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Teich für Goldis sein?*

Hi Steiger und :willkommen im Forum...!
Ich hab deine Frage mal separiert und dir ein eigenes Thema gegönnt!
Nun zu deiner Frage:
viele behaupten das er mindesten 70 cm tief sein sollte aber meiner Meinung nach min. 1,20m besser 1,50m
Aber erzähl doch erstmal mehr über dein Vorhaben...
Hast du schon unser Basiswissen entdeckt?  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
Hier gibt es viele wichtige Beiträge zum Thema Teichbau.... viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Teich für Goldis sein?*

Der Robert weiss, wovon er spricht:
Man dimensioniert Lebensräume für Lebewesen nicht so,
dass sie so gerade eben mit Ach und Krach überleben werden,
wenn der Winter nicht zufällig grimmiger als ein durchschnittlicher ausfällt.
Die größere Wassertiefe hat auch nicht zuletzt ein größeres Volumen zur Folge,
das den Teich in ALLEN Belangen stabiler und besser für Fische geeignet macht.
Nachdem es ja nicht NUR Goldfische oder Koi gibt, die man in seinen Teich setzen kann,
sondern eine Vielzahl anderer interessanter Lebewesen, die auch in flachen Gewässern prima zurechtkommen,
ist man da ja nicht unbedingt drauf angewiesen, tiefer zu buddeln.


----------



## Limnos (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Teich für Goldis sein?*

Hi

Das ist im Prinzip richtig, aber man sollte auch bedenken, dass das Entschlammen bei einer Tiefe über einen Meter deutlich schwieriger wird, und dass es im Frühjahr länger dauert bis ein großes Wasservolumen sich so weit erwärmt hat, dass es wieder los geht. Ein verschlammter Teich setzt übrigens beträchtliche Mengen von Methan frei, die als Treibhausgas etwa 20 Mal so stark zur globalen Erwärmung beitragen wie die gleiche Menge CO2.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Teich für Goldis sein?*

Das stimmt schon, 
aber wenn man das so sieht,
wäre ein Vogerlbad NOCH leichter zu reinigen
und die globale Erwärmung fördert DAS überhaupt nicht. 
Nachdem kein natürlicher Seer regelmäßig entschlammt wird,
sollte man doch überlegen, die zur Erreichung der Klimaschutzziele 
und der Hygiene ehestmöglich bis auf eine Tiefe von 1 m zuzubetonieren.


----------



## sonnenblume22 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Teich für Goldis sein?*

Ich würde auch eher zu 120cm raten.

Bedenke auch, dass man für Goldis auch viele Pflanzen im Teich haben sollte. Hier noch ein paar Basisinfos zu Goldfischen. Allerdings würde ich dir ein gute Buch zum Thema Teich und Teichfische empfehlen. Das ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Regs (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie tief muss ein Teich für Goldis sein?*

Hallo,
bei der Tiefe kommt es darauf an, dass der Teich auch im Winter noch komfortabel viel nicht gefrorenes Wasser bietet. Mit großen Goldfischen um 30 cm solltest Du eine Teichtiefe von mindestens einem Meter ins Auge fassen - falls möglich ruhig auch tiefer baggern. Die Tiere haben dann auch in kalten Wintern genügend viel Platz unter dem Eis. Was planst Du denn?

Den von Sonnenblume22 verlinkten Artikel finde ich nicht empfehlenswert. Teich-Goldfische haben in Aquarien nichts zu suchen, wenn sie gesund sind - dazu werden sie mit bis zu 35 cm entschieden zu groß. Die Tiere können auch problemlos draußen überwintern - vorausgesetzt die Teichtiefe ist ok, der Teich wird belüftet und der Bodengrund ist weitgehend frei von faulenden Pflanzenteilen und Blättern.


----------

